# Jackpot adv snooker 26" Q AAC trial



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

very proud of how Jackpot handled being at a new facility and worked with me this weekend, we had some moments of brilliance and a few bobbles which were all my fault lol, but we are still learning what we need from each other to become a great team, she seems to be handling the 26" jump height right now but I don't push her speed yet AAC has some pretty tight courses and I want her to build confidence and enjoy the game.JACKIE ADV snooker CAA - YouTube


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I would be proud to! Great job. I watch videos like yours and KristiMs and want get my act together. My dog Tuke is not cut out for it and we lost interest. She has her nose to ground more than my beagle used to lol!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

You and Jackpot are an awesome team! She works so good for you  All of your runs I saw on Saturday looked really great. It's so nice to have a few GSDs around here disproving common beliefs about the breed 

She is a really nice jumper! I'm jealous!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

So AAC Snooker must be similar to USDAA in that there are four reds in the opening. I _think_ that in USDAA, you are only required to take three of the four reds, but you may take all four if you want. Is that how AAC works? I think I heard:
Opening pair 1: 1, 4
Opening pair 2: 1, 3
Opening pair 3: 1, 7
Opening pair 4: 1, 7
Closing: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7

Looks like it would take a seriously fast dog to get 1, 7 four times! Competing in CPE only, it would catch me off guard to see a snooker score of 59! LOL! (CPE perfect score is 51.)

Nice backside to blind on that #4 jump!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

yes thats right 4 reds but only have to attempt 3 perfect snooker 59... we are gonna get that one day lol thanks for the comments we are just testing out the new moves and my timing is a little slow practice practice practice lol the masters snooker was kinda weird there were 2 different closing courses the wall was 2 point going one way and the weaves were 2 going one way but they were 7's if you took them the other way it made getting a 59 point snooker quite doable tho I will check if I have the course map


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

That's pretty cool to see.

Maybe after Kaiser has learned to walk on the leash and not take mom's pizza.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

NTexFoster said:


> Maybe after Kaiser has learned to walk on the leash and not take mom's pizza.


That's the great thing about agility- no leash skills required.


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

This is the masters snooker course


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

NEAT! I've never seen an alternate closing in Snooker! I have to go, but will check this out better later tonight!


----------

